# San Francisco - Alcatraz P & S



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Some random Alcatraz photos:













































(don't step over that line unless you're allowed)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Your shots do a good job of capturing the feeling of the place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes I sure wouldn't have wanted to be in that place back in the day. Nice work Karen. That is the longest sink I have ever seen though. Where did the faucets go?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it looks like you enjoyed frisco. :smile:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

a few more


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Fantastic shots Koru!!

Shooter


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Karen..great shots in nice weather. The last couple of days in the area, the weather has been fierce. Winds over 100mph...heavy rains..power outages..ect. A few hours away in the Sierra mountains one place has 10 feet of new snow.*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Karen,*

*Pics are weather in Frisco yesterday.*

*At the base of the Golden Gate Bridge.*

*Near the Presido,*


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great images Karen. For some reason unknown, I love the keys.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow that weather sure sounds and looks wild and woolly! i still can't believe how lucky we were weatherwise. incredible.

glad you're liking the pics. i'll post some more in a few days.


----------

